# Vic Fresh or Salt, Fri 4/8.



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not sure if any of the Mango brigade are up for an RDO on Friday, but I've got some fishin to do that ya could join in with. At this stage 10-15 Southerly knots will have my yak looking for Ricketty pinkies, but Plan B if the weather gets shitty is an Eildon day trip working Big River area. Unfortunatley the weekend is no good for me..but hope ya get amongst em


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Mr. *VETERAN MEMBER* brother, no can do on this one how are you situated for the 12th and 13th  for an afternoon bash on the Salmon.

I'm keen to replicate our afternoon efforts last year with Squidder and Squidette :shock:  

All welcome.  
Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Would love to Poddy but I just can't wrangle a Friday off at the moment. Best of luck wherever you end up.

You might be interested to know that I recently bought some nasty, brightly coloured stripey thermals to wear yak fishing during winter.....I reckon they might beat your horrid clown pants on the embarrassometer :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh god :!: :!: :!:

Where's Rod when you need him to take another GOLDEN pic  he's everywhere with that camera even taking pics of other people taking pics of me :?: :idea: :?: LOL

My thermals are blue just in case anyone has any ideas 

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The entire metropolis of Melb can sleep easy, my pants have been ditched in favour of some sensible Melb black wetsuit ones. Hang on a tick, Squidder's got the jester baton to run with now....the city better be afraid, VERY AFRAID :!: (Oh yeah a coupla spare oranges tucked down the front seemed to work well for carpark dances Squidder)


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

You means these guys?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

oh my god...I can't see, I can't see!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

The sight of those thermals still makes me laugh.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I think we can all agree those pic's of Milt being hounded by the paparazzi and that stylish gent sporting dapper barnacle hugging thermal's will only assist akff growing from the rough diamond it is into a cut and polished gem. Well done Milt and the stylish gent I say, truely doing your best for the sport of yak fishing :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!

Agreed what classic moments!!! Look forward for many more in the coming years.

Regards, Milt


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

oh me oh my.

make sure you don't say anything within 200 meters of the coast gaurd boats that you wouldn't want your mum to hear. 
They have listening equipment on them that can pick up a sparrows fart at that range , even a whisper almost. They use it for searching for faint voices etc. Like a two way intercom but very , very , very sensitive :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bloody hell Poddy hope you wear paid to were that gear in public :roll: :lol:


----------

